# Cleaning/Screening Pollen



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

To search this site, I use Google. Type in the search term, followed by the string site:beesource.com. So, for example "cleaning pollen site:beesource.com" This will guide Google to return results that are within the beesource domain. You will also receive additional hits, but the Beesource threads should be among the first several listed in the results.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Type in the search term, followed by the string site:beesource.com.

Or you can just use the _Google Custom Search_ on the left side of the Beesource home page, here: 
http://www.beesource.com/

Here is a thread with useful info:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?236846-Processing-Pollen


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Grant, what kind of trap are you using, a bottom mount? I have a Sundance top mount which I have used, and the pollen comes out real clean. If you are getting that much trash in your pollen its probably a bottom mount I'm guessing. I think if you ran your pollen through a screen size just under the normal pollen granule size it would get 95% of the junk out. Or, you could change to a different trap, like I said a top mount is good, or even an entrance mounted one. I built my own entrance traps last year from scratch, and they worked better than the Sundance with amount of pollen trapped every day, no kidding, and the pollen was clean as can be. John


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Hmmm, Shb larvae. Higher protein pollen. Maybe a new marketable product - you never know. We have "Raw, Unfiltered Honey" - why not "Raw Uncleaned Pollen?" or "Pollen straight From the Beehive?" I, too use Sundance top mounted traps and my pollen is usually extremely clean, requiring little or no cleaning whatsoever. If any cleaning is necessary, I just pick whatever is in it out with tweezers or fan off any fine stuff by pouring pollen from a container into a bowl in front of a fan on low. The more you have to clean it or deal with it any other manner, the more you should charge for it. I sell mine for $19.00 per lb.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

old ish thread, but what do you do if small ants, like sugar ants get into the trap/tray?

I pick SHB out, but those ants are a P.I.T.A


----------

